# HGH How Fragile?



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just dropped a mixed vial of HGH 4 ft onto a tiled floor, was pretty frothy when I picked it up, will it be toast?

Steve


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Possibly but id still be bangin it in tho....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

LOL, ditto that.


----------



## efresh (Feb 21, 2010)

first few times i did it i through it away,but i did go through a stage of keeping dropping them(prob due to the GH in the first place!!!) and thought ial have none left at this rate!!!


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

SPIKE1982 said:


> Possibly but id still be bangin it in tho....


Yeah still going to use it was just trying to decide whether to use it as normal or use it up as an extra few shots before bed, think ill go with the latter.

Steve


----------



## efresh (Feb 21, 2010)

steve_1111uk said:


> Yeah still going to use it was just trying to decide whether to use it as normal or use it up as an extra few shots before bed, think ill go with the latter.


i have never injected before bed as our body has its own release of GH whilst we sleep


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

it's no good, so you have to send it me for proper disposal


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

If its bubbly like soap, prolly no good, if not you should be fine. Thats what i read a while back but who knows. Its one day of growth, no biggie, just shoot it lol


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

criticalbench said:


> If its bubbly like soap, prolly no good, if not you should be fine. Thats what i read a while back but who knows. Its one day of growth, no biggie, just shoot it lol


I took it as an extra shot for 2 days so doubling my dose, had a noticable increase in finger numbness and stiffness so it certainly wasnt all screwed up from dropping it.

Steve


----------

